# Waabs Forelle???



## Dxlfxn (12. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Meefogemeinschaft!
Gibts eigentlich was neues zur Waabsforelle?? Nachdem ja mittlerweile jede
Meerforelle, wo irgendwie nur zwei Hände drunter gebracht werden,  irgendwie fotografisch abgelichtet wird, kann ich irgendwie nicht so richtig glauben, das ausgerechnet ein solcher Fisch nicht in irgendeiner Weise fotografiert, gemalt oder gebildhauert wurde!!?
Gibts also etwas glaubhaftes zu diesem Traumteil??


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

hab ich was verpasst ?


----------



## Killerwels (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Meinst Du vielleicht Doubsforelle?


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				Killerwels schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du vielleicht Doubsforelle?


Das fragt mich "Google" auch wenn ich Waabsforelle eingebe


----------



## Blauortsand (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Ich habe da auch noch nichts neues zu gehörtc aber vielleicht ist dass ja noch einem der seltenen Exemplare der Digicamfreien Watangler - die auch nochmal beim waten ausrutschen dürfen ohne mehrere Hundert Euronen Schaden davonzutragen - der Fang der 90+ gelungen. Aufjedenfall ist die Ecke um Waabs wohl mächtig überlaufen seit den ersten Gerüchten um den Fisch!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				Jelle schrieb:
			
		

> Aufjedenfall ist die Ecke um Waabs wohl mächtig überlaufen seit den ersten Gerüchten um den Fisch!


  |supergri  |supergri 
wen wundert's  |supergri 
Unbestätigten Gerüchten nach, soll es mitlerweile zwei gute Fische dort gegeben haben. Einmal 90+ und einmal 80+......
Warum haben die Leute nur nie eine Knippskiste dabei  |kopfkrat


----------



## Thorbi (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Wirklich höchst merkwürdig......


----------



## MW1981 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Hab mit Brassenhelge zusammen einen Brandungsangler in Fischgründe  ;+ (heißt das so) getroffen, dessen Kumpel hat eine von 7 KG in der nähe von Waabs gefangen. 
Das ist der Fisch der im Blinker auf Platz 1 ist/war. War ein Fliegenfischer mit Bild in der Zeitschrift. 
Kann das Bild ja mal raussuchen, wenn ich das überhaupt hier zeigen darf.


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



> Kann das Bild ja mal raussuchen, wenn ich das überhaupt hier zeigen darf.



Ich hätte nix dagegen aber der Blinker wird uns dann rasieren  

Sei so nett und stell es besser nicht hier rein #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann war das Bild hier zuerst online  |kopfkrat 
aber lass ma Tim...Du kannst nicht alles wissen  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

hab mal gesucht 
und gefunden


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



> aber lass ma Tim...Du kannst nicht alles wissen




...aber alles  essen :m 

Dank dir für die Recherche Vossi #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

man beobachtet halt seine "Gegner"  |supergri


----------



## MW1981 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

War nicht der Blinker, war in der Fisch und Fang, Ausgabe 10 Oktober.


----------



## MW1981 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Hab die Erlaubnis von Fisch & Fang bekommen das Bild zeigen zu dürfen. Es kommt aus der Fisch&Fang 10/2004 Seite 135. Nochmal danke an Herrn Stühring :m .






Ich hoffe es ist eine der gesuchten Mefo´s


----------



## Reppi (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Die ist ja nur unwesentlich kleiner als meine...........








von der ich träume..   
Aber auch Loecki und Medo können bestätigen, dass auf dem Eck, die Fische größer sind.....
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Blex (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Moinsen @ all!

Ich war übrigens derjenige welche, der dieses Foto gemacht hat!  #6 
Nur soviel! Sie war gewaltig, wurde aber nicht in Waabs gefangen. Die Eckernförder Bucht ist etwas größer und besteht nicht nur aus Waabs, auch wenn dort im Moment angeblich Platzkarten verteilt werden könnten. 

Also sucht mal weiter nach dem geheimnissvollen Fisch. Dieser war es offensichtlich nicht, denn dieser wurde schon am 22.August gefangen.  #c 

Gruß & Petri A.....Blex  :g


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Nee, so richtig konnte das alles nicht gelüftet werden. Ich wollt ja nur mal hinhören und eventuell was sehen.
Ich will da auch kaum fischen - nur man freut sich wieder richtig große Fische zu sehen. Meine Platzkarte kann verlost werden... :m


----------



## Thorbi (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Finde es lustig, daß wir die ganze Zeit von der falschen Forelle reden!
Dolfin meinte doch mit Sicherheit die 95er Mefo aus Waabs, von der Nordangler mal erzählt hatte!!!
Oder Dolfin?

Gruß Thorbi#h


----------



## Nordangler (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Ne Meerforelle von 90+ ist vor ca. 14 Tagen in Waabs gefangen worden. Hatte ich, so glaube ich auch hier reingesetzt. Mein Angelfreund und Mefolehrer war dabei.
Bin auch auf der Suche ob es davon Fotos gibt,

Sven


----------



## Ansgar (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Moin Moin,

na, jetzt fahren alle nach Kleinwaabs und suchen da nach der naechsten 90+, bis dann eine in der Flensburger Foerde gefangen wird und alle dann dahin fahren?? ) Verrueckt...

Aber 2 Fische > 80 (siehe Quote Dorschdiggler) und keine Fotos? Kann man in der heutigen Zeit kaum glauben - zumal doch in der Regel solche Fotos gleich an alle Angelzeitungen geschickt werden. (Wie z.B. die 14 Pfuender vom August)

An alle, die jetzt verzweifelt nach Waabs fahren zum Platzkarten ziehen: gibt auch noch andere Plaetze, an denen man 80er Forellen faengt. Hat Mefo angeln nicht auch was mit Entspannung und 'alleine mit dem Meer sein' zu tun?

In diesem Sinne schoene, besinnliche Vorweihnachtszeit 
Ansgar


----------



## Medo (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist ja nur unwesentlich kleiner als meine...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt!!!

man war das ne granate!!

und meine waabsfische waren alle gut!


----------



## Broder (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

|supergri 

Ne 18 ibn ging in Waabs vor zwei Wochen an die Fliege Ne 18 ibn ging in Waabs vor zwei Wochen an die Fliege Ne 18 ibn ging in Waabs vor zwei Wochen an die Fliege Ne 18 ibn ging in Waabs vor zwei Wochen an die Fliege Ne 18 ibn ging in Waabs vor zwei Wochen an die Fliege Ne 18 ibn ging in Waabs vor zwei Wochen an die Fliege Ne 18 ibn ging in Waabs vor zwei Wochen an die Fliege 

lallallallalh lalalah lallallallalh lalalah lallallallalh lalalah  |wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

wieder auf Droge ???


----------



## Broder (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

ne ich nehm Kescher
 |wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Is zwar schon ein bischen her - Thorbi: Aber genau die meine ich. Wollte das Teil gern mal sehen. Zum hinfahren besteht ja nun kein Grund mehr, wenn in Waabs nun *die* 90+ gefangen wurde. Es gibt aber noch die 90+ bei....... und die 100er kurz vor.....


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> ich. wenn in Waabs nun *die* 90+ gefangen wurde. Es gibt aber noch die 90+ bei....... und die 100er kurz vor.....



Nee nee nee,
die großen fische fängt man nur in Waabs!!!    |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Mein Reden Heiko..... Waabs ist *die* _Topstelle_ schlechthin....aber wem sag ich das  |supergri  Du bist ja auch fast immer vor Ort  |wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Ich denke allmählich, das es besser ist, alle Fänge über 80 cm zu verschweigen.
Ich traue der Aussage meines Mefoslehrer und stehe auch zu meiner Aussage.
Außerdem hat nicht jeder ne Didicam und will in irgendeine Angelzeitschrift.

Sven


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Reden Heiko..... Waabs ist *die* _Topstelle_ schlechthin....aber wem sag ich das  |supergri  Du bist ja auch fast immer vor Ort  |wavey:



Jo! Demnächst in diesem Kino...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

siehste....
da in der Eckernförder Bucht auch irgendwo ein Netz den Geist aufgegeben hat, sind ausserdem solche Fänge zur Zeit möglich - sagte man mir 





Das "Paket" auf dem Arm hat übrigens so um die 4 Kilo bei 60 cm


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Is mir auch zu Ohren gekommen.
Weiß da jemand noch mehr drüber???  #c


----------



## südlicht (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Jaja, das gute alte Waabs, dort hatte ich drei meiner besten Forellen #6

Das war an dem Tag, wo du die 79er hattest, weisst du noch, Hr. Gnilftz?


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, das gute alte Waabs, dort hatte ich drei meiner besten Forellen #6
> 
> Das war an dem Tag, wo du die 79er hattest, weisst du noch, Hr. Gnilftz?



oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh jaaaaaaaa  :l


----------



## südlicht (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Ne, hatte nur gehört, dass die wohl Angler verdächtigen.... Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass jemand so dreist wär....


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, hatte nur gehört, dass die wohl Angler verdächtigen.... Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass jemand so dreist wär....



Ich war es nicht...  |rotwerden


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

mein Tackledealer hat gemeint da wäre ein größeres Schiff reingefahren. Ich glaub auch eher an neidvolle Konkurrenz oder Angler.
Wäre ja nicht das erste mal.


----------



## südlicht (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

...ganz schön heftig... Wenn mann bedenkt, welche Masse an grossen Fischen da unfreiwillig ausgewildert wurden... Naja, gut für uns Angler... und gefangen werden sie ja scheinbar auch... #6


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Es sollen sogar mit Fliege reichlich & gute Fische gefangen worden sein!!!
Und ich kann nicht los...  :c


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Ich habe auch 99% meiner Mefos in Waabs erwischt !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Hey Mario....putz Dir mal Deine Brille...das sind eindeutig "Rainis", oder für Dich zum besseren Verständnis : *STEELHEADS*


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Kann er nicht wissen,
als Anfänger geht er auch immer ohne Kescher los...  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

*BRÜLLLLLLLLLLLL *  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri
Ich schmeiss mich wech  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## südlicht (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Hab mir gerade mal die Srömungsvorrausberechnung fürs Wochenende angesehen.... Das sieht ja mächtig gut aus da.... Bin echt am Überlegen ob ich nicht hoch düsen soll...


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

@ Eric
Wie?
Bekommst Du das Ausreisevisum??? |supergri


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Ich wollte das nur in etwas "anonyme" Bahnen lenken.
Ich finde es nicht gut das das mit den Stealheads hier so breitgetreten wird!
Ich wollte am WE eigendlich in der Ecke Waabs fischen um mir meinen Teil vom Kuchen zu holen, aber ob ich da jetzt noch einen Platz bekomme !? DANKE


----------



## gofishing (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Stellt doch mal eine Wegbeschreibung hier rein.
Sonst finde ich Euch doch garnicht. :g 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## südlicht (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Sorry Mario, daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht... Sorry, echt!! Mach das mal mit nem Hecht-Guiding auf nem schwedischen NAchbarsee gut... 

Aber bei den Massen entkommener Fische ist doch genug für alle da, oder? Ausserdem lesen das hier eh nicht sooooo viele....

@Heiko: Werd meinen Entwicklungshelferausweis mitnehmen....  :q


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

@ Mario
ok, mehr per PM
@ Ralph
Du hast doch nen Spürhund...  |supergri 
@ Eric
Der wird nicht reichen... |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Sorry Mario, aber Du hast genug gute Reviere (allerdings ohne ausgebüxte Rainis  |supergri ) vor Deiner Haustür....also ärger Dich bitte nicht. Und wenn es etwas voller wird....egal...kennst Du doch von WH - oder  #c


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Nu is sowiso egal !

Helmut war am Sonntag da :






Ich sitze hier schon wie auf kohlen ! Sch...ß Arbeit !
Samstag sitze ich um spätestens 6.00 im Wagen Richtung W.


----------



## gofishing (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

@Heiko

Bring doch am Samstag Deine Ruten mal mit.
Eyk übt noch für "Wetten Dass" er jedes Fabrikat am Geschmack erkennt.  #6 


TL

Ralph


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko
> 
> Bring doch am Samstag Deine Ruten mal mit.
> Eyk übt noch für "Wetten Dass" er jedes Fabrikat am Geschmack erkennt.  #6
> ...



Dann aber nur die Prollrute,
da is Garantie drauf...


----------



## Maddin (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

@all
Ich hab heute einfach blau gemacht und bin nach Waabs gefahren....was soll ich sagen? Bei uns im Ortsamt Wandsbek ist es um 11 Uhr vormittags leerer #d 
Ich habe mit Fliege gefischt und mehrere Bisse gehabt. Auffällig war, dass die Fische vermehrt auf ganz kleine Fliegen gebissen haben......10er Shrimp-Haken einfach nur mit violetten Garn umwickelt (immitiert wohl abgestorbene Tangläufer). 
Einen Klopper konnte ich dann auch landen.....nicht zu verachten. Ich habe ein Foto gemacht, aber irgendwie ist nur eins davon was geworden.....ausgerechnet nur das mit dem Mageninhalt. Fragt mich nicht mehr nach den Maßen der Forelle.....irgendwas mit 90-60-90....

Hier der Mageninhalt:


----------



## südlicht (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

@Maddin: Sind die 60 die Drillzeit oder der Abstand zwischen den Augen??


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> mein Tackledealer hat gemeint da wäre ein größeres Schiff reingefahren. Ich glaub auch eher an neidvolle Konkurrenz oder Angler.
> Wäre ja nicht das erste mal.


Am Samstag kam ein kurzer Bericht auf N3.
Von einem Schiff haben die nichts gesagt. 
Da war von "mutwillig zerstört" die Rede.

ich hatte gehofft das das keiner gesehen hat. Wollte euch am WE doch gerne eigene Bilder zeigen


----------



## Maddin (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

@Südlicht
Fast! 90 Würfe, in 60 min. nach Hause und in 90 min. die Forelle zubereitet und verspeist. Ne, jetzt mal Scherz beiseite....das kam mir so in den Sinn. Ich habe leider mein Maßband verdödelt und die Forelle jetzt schon in Steaks eingefroren. Sorry......andere Angler wollte ich nicht fragen, außerdem standen die nach meinem Fang sofort an der Stelle im Wasser....kennst das ja, näch? -> Küstenknigge nich gelesen! #q


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Noch n Schmankerl...
Gestern





vorgestern





von nem Kunpel von mir... die Sau!!!  #d


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

schon nicht schlecht Heiko...... aber mal im Ernst : wann, ausser vielleicht in der Woche, hat man in Waabs die Ruhe, um ein paar schöne Fische zu fangen.... Ist schon ganz schön ärgerlich, dass die ganze Sache so breitgetreten wurde...wer hat eigentlich damit angefangen....ach ja...unser Dolphin...der hat ja auch'n Boot  , auf dem man Ihn nicht umrennen kann  |supergri 
Ich glaube ich werde das Ganze mal vom Belly angehen......dann gehe ich dem Trubel "on the Beach" aus dem Weg.....was meinst Du  ;+  Lust  ;+  ;+


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Ich fahr mit nem Belly raus oder reise mit nem Punchstand an...  |supergri


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Mist, wieder einer schneller mit der Idee 
Kann ich die Bude also wieder abbestellen !


----------



## Skorpion (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Bald in Waabs........ :  

Sie waren gezogen über das Meer,
Nach Glück und Fisch stand ihr Begehr,
Drei wilde Gesellen, vom Wetter gebräunt,
Und kannten sich wohl und waren sich freund.

Sie haben geangelt Tag und Nacht,
mit der Fliegenpeitsche und ihr ganzen macht
In Sonnengluten und Regengebraus,
Bei Durst und Hunger hielten sie aus.

Und endlich, endlich, nach Monden voll Schweiss,
Da sahn aus der Tiefe sie winken den Preis,
Da glüht' es sie an, durch das Dunkel so hold,
Mit Blicken der Schlange, das silberne Gold.

Sie drillten es hoch aus dem finsterem Meer,
Und dachten es sich, jetzt wollen wir mehr,
Und als sie's wogen, sie jauchzten zugleich:
"Nun sind wir geborgen, nun sind wir reich!"

Sie lachten und kreischten den sie war blank
jetzt sind sie gierig und richtig Fischkrank,
Und hätte der Stolz nicht bezähmt ihr Gelüst,
Sie hätten's mit brünstiger Lippe geküsst.

Sprach jetzt  der Maddin: Nun lasst uns ruhn!
Zeit ist's, auf das Mühsal uns gütlich zu tun.
Geh, , und hol' uns Speisen und Wein,
Ein lustiges Fest muss gefeiert sein.

Die andern saßen am Ufershang,
Sie prüften die Fische und es blitzt und es klang.
Sprach Mario: Die Forelle ist fein;
Nur schade, dass wir es teilen zu drei'n!

Versteh' ich dich recht? - "Was fragst du noch viel!
Wir dachten es beide, und führen's ans Ziel.
Ein tüchtiger Stoss und ein Grab im Gestein,
So ist es getan und wir teilen allein."

Sie trafen den Dritten mit den Messern gut;
Er schwankt' und glitt im rauchenden Blut.
Noch einmal hub er sein blasses Gesicht:
"Herrgott im Himmel, du hältst Gericht!

Wohl um den Fisch erschluget ihr mich:
Weh' euch! Ihr seid verloren wie ich.
Auch ich, ich wollte die Steelhaed allein,
Und mischte euch tödliches Gift an den Wein.


 |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Mensch Skorpion....was rauchst Du denn für'n Zeug..... *Brodergras* ;+   |supergri  |supergri 
Aber nicht schlecht muss ich gestehen  #6


----------



## Nordangler (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Wünsche euch viel Spass am Wochenende.
Sven


----------



## Nordangler (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Noch ein kleines Neid-macher-Foto. |supergri


----------



## MW1981 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Ich glaub ich muss am WE auch wieder mit Brassenhelge die Küste unsicher machen. Nach Waabs werden wir aber wohl nicht fahren. Brassenhelge hat immer ne Idee für ne gute und vor allem ruhige stelle. Wir hassen es wie die Pest wenn man Ellenbogen an Ellenbogen im Wasser steht. 
Die Fische sind ja bestimmt nicht nur in Waabs oder habt Ihr ein Netz gespannt |supergri ?


----------



## Maddin (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				MW1981 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wir hassen es wie die Pest wenn man Ellenbogen an Ellenbogen im Wasser steht.


Wieso? ist doch schön kuschelig  



			
				MW1981 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fische sind ja bestimmt nicht nur in Waabs


Zur Zeit sieht es sehr danach aus! Aus anderen Ecken habe ich bis jetzt nichts gehört.....


----------



## MW1981 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Gruppenkuscheln |supergri.

Dann werden wir wohl doch in der nähe bleiben.


----------



## Broder (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Hallo,
um das ganze mal mit unseren Amerikanischen - Englischen Lachsanglern zu vergleichen, da hat ein Traumfisch so etwa 18 ibs - 
ich hatte ibn geschrieben um euch mal zu testen  |supergri 
ibs = amerikanische Pfund ( mit englischen Pfund ist meist die Währung gemeint, die Engländer haben die gleiche Gewichtseinheit 1 ibs = 0,4536 kg)

18 x 0,4536 = 8,2 kg 
na also doch ...ganz großer Brocken .. 
wahrscheinlich gibts keine Fotos, weil die noch beim Fischpräparator ist :m 
 |wavey:


----------



## Ansgar (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Moinsen,

kann mir mal einer erklaeren, was genau passiert ist?

Ein Netzkaefig mit Zuchforellen wurde zerstoert und die schwimmen jetzt in der Eckernfoerder Bucht?

Warum der Trubel - gibt es doch in jedem Forellenpuff? Kann man doch dahin gehen - braucht man garnicht bis Waabs fahren...

Und was ist mit den 90+ und 80+ Fischen? Das waren wohl kaum Regenbogenforellen?

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## clava (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ibs = amerikanische Pfund ( mit englischen Pfund ist meist die Währung gemeint, die Engländer haben die gleiche Gewichtseinheit 1 ibs = 0,4536 kg)
> 
> 18 x 0,4536 = 8,2 kg


Moin Broder,

wenn ich keine Tomaten auf den Augen habe, schreibst Du, dass ein amerikanisches Pfund ibs heisst. Richtig heisst es lb oder lbs. Es gibt zig verschiedene Arten von "pound". Kannst Dir das ja mal hier ansehen: http://www.sengpielaudio.com/Rechner-gewichtseinheiten.htm
Gebräuchlich ist das pound (US) oder (UK, straw) mit der von Dir schon richtig genannten Umrechnung.


----------



## Broder (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Fein,- wußte ich aber schon und was heißt lbs (Landes Bausparkasse ?)
Pfund fängt ja wohl mit P wenn ich richtig liege ... wieso kleines L dann b dann s was soll das 
die spinnen die Engländer
 #c  |kopfkrat

Ps: es gibt nur ein amerikanisches Pfund nicht mehr


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Oh Gott,
was ist denn hier los?? Habe seit gestern Abend nicht reingesehen. Das ist ja hier irgendwie der Wespenthread!
Ich werd gleich mal Dipsdive anrufen, der eiert da irgendwo in der gegend mit seinem Boot rum und kämpft gegen die Wellen. Ist heute morgen schon nicht so ganz kustig gewesen. Aber nach diesen Infos???

Vielleicht geht ja was mit kleinen Flashern und ner Dorschfliege....???


----------



## Broder (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Hey ich hab ne Frage gestellt - wird hier nur noch getratscht und gelabert?

15 lbs sind zwar nicht 26 lbs wie der Record an der Silberküste, doch diese ist nicht weit und in direkter Küstenlinie mit Waabs, stellt nur ein Beispiel für die exellenten Fänge die zwischen Flensburg und Eckernförder Bucht gemacht werden ... ich will nicht sagen das es eine Silberküste ist ...
aber .. naja eigentlich trifft es zu  |supergri


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

@ Skorpion
 #6  #6  #6        |good: 
Sprichst mir quasi aus der Seele!

Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Reiseunternehmen z.B. "Waabs-Tours" oder so ähnlich. Hamburg - Waabs täglich von 6:00 - 18:00 alle 3 Std. ist doch 'ne klasse Idee und an Kundschaft wird es wohl kaum mangeln.  :m 
Nee im ernst, ich habe meine Sachen schon gepackt und morgen geht es los. Hoffe dem großen Wochenendsansturm damit zu entgehen. Aber kein Grund zum weinen, ich verspreche noch ein paar Fischlies übrig zu lassen. 
Ich fürchte das wird in Waabs jetzt ungeahnte Ausmaße annehmen. Hoffentlich bleibt es friedlich. In HH wollte mich neulich einer von der Kaimauer schmeissen weil ich angeblich auf "seinem" Platz geangelt habe. Nur gut dass ich den Hund dabei hatte. Der Typ war schon voll aggressiv.
 |wavey:


----------



## MW1981 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

@Broder: lb = libre (pound), kommt glaub ich aus dem römischen.
lbs = libre (pound) per square inch, das gleiche wie PSI = 0,0704 bar 
oder:
lb_s_ = libre (pound_s_)


----------



## Broder (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

@MW1981 Danke |wavey:  |wavey: 

@Findling 
Bleibt nur noch die Frage Kleinwaabs oder Großwaabs |muahah:  
allways warme Füsse |krank: äh Petri natürlich |wavey:


----------



## clava (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

voll goil Skorpion,

womit verdienst Du Dein Geld? Wahrscheinlich nicht mit Gedichten, leider #d 

Wirklich gut die Poesie #6 

Schreibst Du auch Weihnachtskarten im Auftrag? |supergri


----------



## Broder (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Hallölle,
jetzt hab ichs auch gelesen - ganz nett von wem ist es das Ursprungsmuster |kopfkrat 
Ich halt ja nichts vom anderen Ufer, da muß ich doch ganz um die Bucht herum ... 
 #d  ne das wird wohl nichts
 |wavey:


----------



## Medo (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallölle,
> Ich halt ja nichts vom anderen Ufer,
> |wavey:



wie jetzt.... |kopfkrat 

1x haste den turn doch schon hinter dir |supergri 

nun geb dich mal nicht so....


----------



## südlicht (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

|supergri |supergri |supergri #6 

@medo: Sehen wir uns wieder am TdM? #g


----------



## Broder (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Also Waabs war ich nur auskundschaften geangelt hab ich da nochnicht ist eigentlich verdammt nette Gegend - naja  |kopfkrat 
ähem ...gewesen 
aber wahrscheinlich war es nie ein Geheimtipp ... wenn man den überhaupt noch geben kann dann sicher nicht Waabs
 |wavey: 
oder Kleinwaabs vielleicht |kopfkrat


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Hoffendlich ist bald Wochenende !!!

Helmut war heute wieder da !
Eine 75er Steelhead !
Wieder auf ganz kleine Fliege (Mysis)

Und ich muss arbeiten  Ich könnte  :v


----------



## südlicht (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Jo, habe heute mit nem Bekannten telefoniert, der heute morgen dort eine 67er landen konnte und eine ungleich grössere im Drill kurz vorm Kescher verlor. Beide Fische bissen auf kleine Fliegen in hellen Mustern. Laut Aussage meines Bekannten sollen dort heute vormittag 10-15 Fische aus dem Wasser gekommen sein... Echt heftig... Und ich häng hier unten... Aber mal sehen, vielleicht packt es mich ja am WE und ich düs hoch....

TL,
Eric


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Macht mich nur fertig...  :c  :c  :c


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Ich seh es schon kommen, wenn Heiko und ich endlich Zeit haben, dann haben die alle rausgefangen !


----------



## südlicht (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

@Mario: 

Hat Helmut was erzählt wann er da war und  wieviele Fische in der Zeit als er am Wasser war gelandet wurden? Nur um mal nen ungefähren Überblick zu bekommen...

@Heiko: Mir gehts ebenso.... Werd hier schon ganz wuschig....


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Er kam gegen Mittag und blieb bis zur Dunkelheit.
Ausser seinem Fisch kamen noch weitere 4 Fische raus!
Alle Ü 50 !


----------



## südlicht (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Mööööönsch, das juckt mich jetzt in den Fingern.... :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Das Ganze scheint sich zum echten "Abgreifen" zu entwickeln. Mein Kumpel Dirk war nur für 1 1/2 Stunden da und hatte zwei feiste auf Blech. Und sooo überlaufen soll es nicht gewesen sein. Wie gut, dass ich morgen frei habe  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  Will auch teilhaben am Segen  |supergri


----------



## südlicht (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

..das glaub ich dir gerne, Vossi :q 

Mein Bekannter meinte auch, dass es keine Drängelei heute vormittag gab... Mal sehen was es am WE zu melden gibt...


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Frei? Wat is dat?  :r 
Vorm WE geht bei mir gar nichts.
Ich bin Samstag um 4:00 Uhr da, hauptsache ich habe freie Platzwahl! 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Du bist doch bescheuert Heiko....vier Stunden bis zum Hellwerden.... nee.... da mach ich nicht mit...dann lass uns lieber gegen 11:00 Uhr angreifen. Dann haben die Ersten die Nase, oder den Galgen schon voll..... was meinst Du ??


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Hmmmmm,
liebr setze ich mich 4h auf einen Stein, aber ich sitze in der 1. Reihe!!!  |supergri


----------



## oh-nemo (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Heiko #h
Morgen kommt der Wind aus NW-WNW :q
Optimaler geht´s nicht mehr für Waabs :m
http://www.viamichelin.com/viamiche...pPerformPage?strLocation=Waabs&strCountry=eur
Und ich muss Morgen Weihnachtseinkäufe machen :c Nachdem mich ein alter Kumpel heute angerufen hat das da die Trutten regelrecht zu massen gefangen werden(auf kl.Spinner und Blinker)könnte ich :v
Du hast es gut :m
Gib dann mal Bericht ab.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gnilftz (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Goil! Dat riecht nach Fliegenfischen...  #6 
Meine Frau murmelte vorhin nur irgendwas von Weihnachtsbaumschlagen...
Nachtigall, ick hör dir trapsen...  |abgelehn 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Mefo (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

So ein M........ und ich muß Arbeiten :r


----------



## Medo (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

@heiko


erstmal den bringer selber tüddeln und dann raus mit den fischen...


----------



## Gnilftz (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @heiko
> 
> 
> erstmal den bringer selber tüddeln und dann raus mit den fischen...



Ich werd morgen garantiert mal vorbei schauen und eure Meisterwerke bewundern, die Guten werden heimlich eingesackt... 

Cu tomorrow
Heiko #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Hi Ich werde gegen 11 Uhr dort aufschlagen. Ich hoffe, dass ich einige von euch treffen werde mit Fisch . Bis nachher.....


----------



## Blex (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

So viele Schlingel auf einem Haufen!  |kopfkrat 
Wer hätte das gedacht?  |supergri  :m


----------



## Nordangler (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Kann es angehen, das ich mit meiner Meldung einer 90+ Meerforelle in Waabs irgend etwas angeregt habe??
Dann entschuldige ich mich nicht dafür:  ;-)

Sven


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				Blex schrieb:
			
		

> So viele Schlingel auf einem Haufen!  |kopfkrat
> Wer hätte das gedacht?  |supergri  :m



Wie jetzt??? |rotwerden 

Versteh ich überhaupt nicht...  #c  |kopfkrat  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## armyn (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

moin!
Schade muß morgen arbeiten. son scheiß!
Ihr habts gut.noch ne woche, dann bin ich auch wieder am Wasser!
Bis danne!


----------



## Skorpion (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

War heute jemand in dem neu entstandenen "ForellenPuff" ? |supergri


----------



## Nordangler (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Werde morgen einmal die Küste abklopfen. Mal schauen was läuft. Wenn relativ wenig Wind herrscht gehe ich mit dem Boot nach Apenrade. Ansonsten mache ich mal die Geltinger Bucht unsicher.

Sven


----------



## Thorbi (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Hatte heute 3 Regenbogenforellen in Waabs. Alle 3 waren frisch ausgebüxt und hatten runde Flossen. Die neben mir haben sich auch teilweise besackt, der eine hatte schätzungsweise 10 Stück!
War der absolute Hammer heute! Hatte leider nur knapp 2 Std Zeit zum Angeln! Meerforellen wurden leider nicht gesichtet!
Gebissen haben sie ausschließlich auf große Streamer......
Morgen geht wieder los..........


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Mal ´ne Frage: Kann man die da auf Sicht fangen bzw springen die da auch?


----------



## Nordangler (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Bootstour fällt flach. Aber ich will gegen Mittag an die Geltinger Bucht. Hat vieleicht jemand noch Lust mitzukommen??

Sven


----------



## Marc R. (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Moinsen,

wie wäre es denn, wenn du heute nach Waabs kommst? Normalerweise meide ich die überfüllten Strände ja auch, aber angesichts der Anzahl der gefangenen Fische muss ich wenigstens einmal hin.


----------



## Ace (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

...verwaabst nochmal, gestern spät nachmittag 2 gute eindeutige Rainies im Drill verloren. Die Strecke ist Momentan echt unglaublich fischreich.


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Waren gestern zu viert in Waabs. Nicht einen Zupfer! War aber trotzdem wirklich schön. Hier einige Impressionen... #h


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Wir haben auch diverse Boote gesehen, die geschleppt haben. Konnten aber nicht beobachten ob die was gefangen haben


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Tja was soll man auch fotografieren, wenn nicht ein Schwanz beißt??? Die Lust auf´s Angeln ist uns aber trotzdem nicht vergangen #6


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

super Wetter!!! Und abends wurde es dann so kalt, daß der Sandstrand hart gefrohren war!!! |bla: wir haben alles gegeben und selbst die Fliegenrute diesmal nicht im Rohr gelassen, es hat nicht sollen sein |rolleyes  :c


----------



## Gu.est (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> ...verwaabst nochmal, gestern spät nachmittag 2 gute eindeutige Rainies im Drill verloren. Die Strecke ist Momentan echt unglaublich fischreich.


als anfänger möchte ich gern mal fragen: wie kann ich im drill rainies von mefos unterscheiden?? wenn sie im kescher sind kann ich sie wohl wg. der punkte im schwanz und aufgrund der proportionen unterscheiden, aber im drill, wenn der fisch sich einpaarmal für einige sekundenbruchteile an der oberfläche zeigt??
ich bitte um aufklärung. 
|wavey:


----------



## Maddin (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Hej Bondex,
schade, dass es bei euch nicht gerasselt hat. Irgendwie komisch....... ;+ Vielleicht ist der Waabsspuk ja nu vorbei...obwohl Ace gestern ja doch noch -fast- was hatte....ich glaub ich mach auch nochmal blau diese Woche |rolleyes

@guest
Meine erste und einzige Raini zeigte auch ein ganz anderes Drillverhalten. Hat gepumpt wie ein Dorsch....kannte ich von meinen Mefos gar nicht, so dass ich auch dachte einen Dorsch dran zu haben. Wenn man dieses Pumpen und das Springen zusammenzählt kann man zu diesem Ergebnis kommen.....theoretisch


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Meerforellen drehen sich meist mehr an der Oberfläche, Rainis machen rasente Fluchten und springen gerne im Drill.


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

@ Maddin, Bondex 
ich glaube es liegt eher daran, dass die beiden genau wie ich auch am falschen Strand gewesen sind. Gibt bei Waabs ja mehrere Möglichkeiten an's Wasser zu kommen.


----------



## Gu.est (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

@bondex & maddin,
ist es so leicht das im drill zu unterscheiden? mefos wälzen, rainies springen? aber mefos springen doch auch...nach ca. 15-20 steelheads kann ich keinen unterschied in drill feststellen..na doch rainies mache "mehr krawall" an der rute, und schwimmen oft auf einen zu, so dass man glaubt man hat sie verloren.

ich kann meist am anfang des drills zwischen dorsch und trutte unterscheiden. aber dass man zwischen mefo und steelhead unterscheiden kann wusste ich noch nicht. ;-))

edit: eigentlich ging die frage auch mehr an ace, der sagt:
"gestern spät nachmittag 2 gute eindeutige Rainies im Drill verloren"


----------



## peecksens (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

hm.

das enttäuschendste szenario, dass ich mir in der ostsee vorstellen kann, wäre mit nem eindeutigen löwen festzukommen (FIIISCH! o-ooh, dasne gute - geil - ne richtig gute! scheiss-sse is die gross!) und nach ein paar minuten angst, diesen eindeutig riesengrossen fisch zu verlieren - komisch, die wehrt sich ja gar nich richtig ... wasndas ... guck ma, keine flossen ... oh neee ne - feststellen zu müssen das isn pelletfresser und kein richtiger fisch. 

ich meine wenn die förde randvoll mit den teilen ist, macht es sicherlich spass welche zu drillen (ma sauerstoff in die ostsee reindrehen), aber mir stellt sich irgendwie die frage, was man mit sonem rückenmarksgesteuerten tier machen soll, ausser releasen ... rituell im hof verbrennen? wohl am sinnvollsten. vom essen dieser mopsköpfe rate ich jedenfalls ab. ich meine ihr releast die dinger doch ... ??

c&df


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

*PEEKSENS ?????*
etwa der allseits bekannte Herr Peeksens ???
Was los..... wie kommst Du hierher....wo ist das Gefolge  :q 
Auf alle Fälle mal herzlich willkommen  #h


----------



## Gu.est (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

hi peeckinger, willkommen in dieser erlauchten runde. :q 

nicht jeder mopskopf sieht so aus, wie du ihn beschrieben hast. nach einiger ziet im meer sehen die wirklich passabel aus...


----------



## MW1981 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

kann mich quest nur anschließen und schmecken tun die dann auch hervorragend.

http://home.vrweb.de/~wehber/steelhead.jpg


----------



## Bondex (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Man sollte sie auf jeden Fall entnehmen. Schließlich haben sie dort nichts zu suchen und schmecken tun die auch.


----------



## Maddin (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

War mal wieder jemand da, oder hat es sich ausgewaabst? ;+


----------



## Ace (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Als ob du gedankenlesen könntest Martin...komme gerade aus Waabs.
eine 41ér Steelhead und einen 45ér Dorsch.
sowie ein weiterer guter Fischkontakt.

Fisch ist da !!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

...aaaach...war der Herr Aatsche mal wieder anner Kyst, ohne mal kurz durchzuklingeln  :r 
*Stinke ich eigentlich  * ;+


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Sorry Ace....Gratulation natürlich zum Fang  :g


----------



## Maddin (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				Dorschstinker  schrieb:
			
		

> ...aaaach...war der Herr Aatsche mal wieder anner Kyst, ohne mal kurz durchzuklingeln  :r
> *Stinke ich eigentlich  * ;+


Hm, vielleicht liegt es auch am Aussehen, obwohl...mich hat er auch nicht angerufen  |kopfkrat *müffel*  |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Willkommen im Club Maddin  |supergri 
wo war denn heute eigentlich der Herr "Togiaktor" ??
Vielleicht sind wir auch bloss nicht "hip" genug  #c


----------



## Ace (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Sachma...kann ich ahnen das ihr frei habt ???(*Klammer auf die Nase setz*) :q:q:q
Wird aber wirklich mal wieder Zeit das wir gemeinsam loskommen.
Am besten wenn Sönke auf dem Wasser eine extra vorführung von "Baltic Storm" gibt.:q


----------



## Maddin (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Vielleicht will er uns ja auch nur nicht seine
Geheimstelle in Waabs zeigen.....

Ich geh jetzt duschen!


----------



## Ace (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

hab schon die Lautsprecher ausgeschaltet...zieht voll die Duftwolke rüber hier..man man


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

...ich war heute mal mittendrin..... |supergri 






.....und trotzdem nicht dabei  #d 

Scheint alles wieder vorbei zu sein  |kopfkrat


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



> zieht voll die Duftwolke rüber hier..man man


Aatsche, wie unangnehm #t  kannst Du nicht nach Ihm Duschen  

R.R.


----------



## Bondex (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

@Dorschdiggler
Scheint alles wieder vorbei zu sein 


Nee, ich denke jetzt kann´s hier an dieser Stelle ruhig mal gesagt werden: Die Waabsforelle gibt es nicht und es hat sie auch nie gegeben. Die ganze Story hier ist eine Riesenverarschung aller!  #q Es sind keine Forellen irgendwo ausgebrochen und gefangen werden sie dort auch nicht mehr oder weniger als an anderen Ostsee-Stränden.   Also laßt Euch nicht verarschen  und geht wieder nach Fehmarn oder zu Mediamarkt. #6


----------



## gofishing (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

@Bondex

Mit Deiner Einschätzung liegst Du gut in der Zeit.

Auf Platz 12.588.   :q 

TL

Ralph


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

|laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: BINGO !


----------



## Broder (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

#h 
na solange sind da nun wirklich nicht an ein und dem selben Strand - die sind doch mittlerweile weitergezogen...
das mit der Waabser ist doch schon n paar Monate her |uhoh:


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Broder !!!
Hast du es immer noch nicht gemerkt ???
"Die" Waabsforellen *hat es nie gegeben !!!*


----------



## Broder (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Ich habe sie am Schwanz über den Nasssaum gezogen - doch sie tat mir leid und ich gab ihr die Feiheit :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Ohh mein GOOOOTTTTT............ Gib mir auch diese Drogen :q:q:q


----------



## Broder (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Kauf Dir selber Hanutas #6


----------



## Reppi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

|uhoh:  |uhoh:  |uhoh: 
Broder Du hast Recht; sie sind weitergezogen und machen gerade den NOK unsicher.
Es wird verzweifelt versucht dort noch Laichmöglichkeiten zu schaffen; da Du ja aber das Muttertier in der Hand hattest, glaube ich nicht mehr an einen Erfolg..


----------



## oh-nemo (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> |uhoh:  |uhoh:  |uhoh:
> Broder Du hast Recht; sie sind weitergezogen und machen gerade den NOK unsicher.


Und so waabste er weiter durch die unendliche Weite des Universums....
Und büdde denk dran Broder,Waabs ist überall und es gibt keine Mefo´s.....


----------



## Medo (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Und so waabste er weiter durch die unendliche Weite des Universums....
> Und büdde denk dran Broder,Waabs ist überall und es gibt keine Mefo´s.....


 
ihr seid so gemein:c :c :c :c :c :q


----------



## Rausreißer (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Na nun, sind wir garnicht :g 
ausser wenn das geit mitbekommt das die Waabsforellen doch in der Stör laichen. 

Dann: |uhoh: , nein nein, bitte denkt nicht drüber nach.

Medo zieh dich lieber doch richtig warm an wenn Du jetzt die Zeltplatz-Runde drehst. 

Gernot #h  :q 

PS: was ist nun mit den Bildern von Sönkes Flamme


----------



## Bondex (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

ach ja fast hätte ich´s vergessen, in der Außenalster sind Lachse gesichtet worden! Hier ein Foto. Leider braune Gesellen, beide released!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

...sorry Björn, aber die sind nicht aus der Alster, sondern aus der Luhe....und releast wurden Sie erst, als das mit dem "Sex" vorbei war    :q


----------



## Bondex (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Waabs Forelle???*

Na gut ich wollte es nicht gleich verraten, aber jetzt ist es ja doch raus. Übrigens Köder war ein Nutellabrötchen auf nem 18er Drilling!


----------

